
The Gap Table: Analyzing the gender gap in equity - Varcht
https://blog.carta.com/gap-table/
======
aliston
This study is meaningless without more data to make it an apples to apples
comparison.

There is no pay gap if you control for occupation and experience. Similarly,
my guess is this supposed equity gap would disappear if you control for these
factors.

The section on founders is interesting, but by making the comparison about the
calculated monetary value rather than the equity percentage and without
looking at possible differences in the types of companies and associated
valuations, it’s also not very meaningful.

~~~
slg
>There is no pay gap if you control for occupation and experience.

The old 75-80 cents on the dollar wage gap that some people still cite
(including this article) drops drastically once correcting for occupation and
experience, but women still earn less then men even when doing the same job at
the same company. You can click through the link in the article to get that
data. [1]

[1] - [https://hired.com/wage-inequality-report](https://hired.com/wage-
inequality-report)

~~~
doctorpangloss
I'm not sure why you're being downvoted here.

The reported pay difference is 4% more to men than women for identical roles
at identical companies. The pay difference grows to 7% for women in their mid
30s.

Wealth compounds, and the increase in the gap over time is a double whammy.
Women wind up significantly less wealthy than their male peers by the time
they hit 35, for the same jobs.

I don't know what's up with all the conspiratorial rejection of these basic
stats. We all know very smart women, and we all know they're paid worse than
their male colleagues. Surely, if it's right in front of your goddamned eyes,
there's a problem!

~~~
gizmo686
>I don't know what's up with all the conspiratorial rejection of these basic
stats.

That's an easy one. There is a massive political movement for solving the wage
gap; and that political movement is overwhelming dominated by people who
insist highly misleading statistics, and call out anyone who questions those
statistics as sexist.

This is why you don't want to lie in politics. Once people catch on, they
won't believe the kernel of truth you were basing the lie on; they'll just
assume your still lieing (which is objectivly closer to the truth than
believing the original claims being made).

------
bigbang
The study doesn't compare equity held by men and women in same position, but
total equity. There is a huge imbalance in equity held by founders/execs most
of which are men.

------
tomp
> In 2017, women earned 80% of what men earned, according to a Pew Research
> Center analysis of median hourly earnings of both full and part-time workers
> in the United States.

Second sentence tells you that you can't take this article seriously.

------
nodesocket
Somewhat unrelated to the post, but I recently saw a news article about how
the USA women's soccer players make less than the men's USA soccer players.
The author was trying to insinuate it's inherently sexist an example of the
gender biased wage gap.

Seems obvious to me why men's soccer players make more. They generate more
revenue. It's basic economics and business. Unless it can be proven that the
USA women's soccer and men's team bring in the same revenues for matches,
advertising, etc it's an absurd thesis that it is sexist and gender wage bias.
Furthermore it promotes the rampant alienation and villainization of men as a
whole without being factually accurate and following the basic rules of
economics and successful business.

~~~
bethly
Your assumption that they generate more revenue is sexist and incorrect. In
2015, when the complaint was made, the women's team raised _more_ revenue than
the men's team: [https://www.si.com/planet-futbol/2016/04/06/uswnt-us-
soccer-...](https://www.si.com/planet-futbol/2016/04/06/uswnt-us-soccer-wage-
discrimination-revenue-unequal-pay)

(The reason is simple: the men's team sucks, while the women's is one of the
best in the world and is the only reason why the US has ever won a World Cup.
The revenue discrepancy would be even more, of course, if both World Cups
received equal rewards for winning.)

You are probably correct, though, that sexist assumptions like yours are why
they are paid less. You aren't helping your case about how we should assume
the best of the people speaking out in support of discrimination, though.

------
gammateam
in tech, if there are successful pushes for women in the companies, then the
success would be seen more recently, in which case they would have less equity
than existing holders which would contain less women.

this also doesn't account for how the candidates negotiate their salaries to
begin with, HIRED has this data in their diversity report.

similarly, further funding rounds would dilute people even more

which takes me to some worthwhile further investigation of the female founders
roles, aside from how things may be negotiated there may be a factor of
needing additional funding rounds given challenges of being taken seriously? I
would need to know how many separate events of dilution took place by the time
of this analysis

thoughts?

------
BillinghamJ
They're often proportional to salary, so this isn't exactly a surprise...

~~~
sjbp
Equity is not proportional to salary. Perhaps only after you control for
"time-to-join", andwhether you are a founder/investor/employee, but definitely
not without that.

On another note, there's something about a disparity on ownership and
%founders that seems more profound than the salary IMO (with the caveat that
it is hard to study this controlling for the right things).

~~~
BillinghamJ
Actually it often is when allocating options by value etc. Bear in mind, I
didn't say that it always is.

------
User23
This needs to be controlled by employee number to be remotely meaningful.

------
sctb
We've updated the link from
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/09/19/women-d...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/09/19/women-
dont-just-face-gender-pay-gap-they-also-suffer-an-equity-pay-gap/).

